# Recommend a Windows laptop please



## Studio E (Jul 17, 2018)

My wife actually needs it but as long as we are getting one, this is also my chance to have the start of a mobile rig.

My main machine in a custom PC with ASUS P9x79 MB, 64 gigs of ram, and an Intel 2.6 Quad core if I remember correctly. Anyway, this is what I am used to.

What I want to be able to do with this machine is record audio and compose when necessary. I use Kontakt instruments like LASS, Spitfire Orchestra, Voxos, CSS, etc....too many to mention. I also use Play libraries and virtual synths like the U-he stuff, Omnisphere, etc etc.

I know I am not going to have the joy of 64 gigs of ram in my laptop and 6 hard drives, but it would be nice to see what I could do with it. I'd really like to be able to do mobile mixing which gets really intensive on the CPU. I mainly use Fabfilter Q, Slate Everything Bundle, Kush, Soundtoys, and Lexicon PCM Bundle (and some others).

I have two schools of thought on this purchase. Either I find something that I can use, and bother to spend a decent amount to get it right, or if I think it just isn't going to work as a mobile DAW, I'll just go really cheap as all she needs is to run remote desktop for work.

I would really love to hear your success stories of store bought laptops if you have any.

Oh, and I run Cubase. Thanks!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey!

My main computer is an Asus "Republic of Gamers" laptop. It's a nice machine, with a Intel Core i7-4700HQ @ 2,40GHz, 24Gb of RAM and 1,5To of SSD.

But if you don't plan to play games with your laptop, I would recommand to stay away from those gaming machines, because the GPU will inevitably boost the price a lot


----------



## premjj (Aug 7, 2018)

Studio E said:


> My wife actually needs it but as long as we are getting one, this is also my chance to have the start of a mobile rig.
> 
> My main machine in a custom PC with ASUS P9x79 MB, 64 gigs of ram, and an Intel 2.6 Quad core if I remember correctly. Anyway, this is what I am used to.
> 
> ...



Am on the lookout for a laptop myself since my current one is acting up and assembling a new desktop is turning out to be a project. 

Most laptop (windows) models am getting off the shelf here are with 8 GB RAM, expandable up to 16 GB maximum in some cases. 

Am not planning to run huge orchestral templates though, so wondering if 16 GB will suffice for now.


----------



## Symfoniq (Aug 7, 2018)

Studio E said:


> I know I am not going to have the joy of 64 gigs of ram in my laptop and 6 hard drives, but it would be nice to see what I could do with it. I'd really like to be able to do mobile mixing which gets really intensive on the CPU. I mainly use Fabfilter Q, Slate Everything Bundle, Kush, Soundtoys, and Lexicon PCM Bundle (and some others).



Well, I do have 64 GB of RAM and three SSDs (2x NVMe, 1x SATA) in my Thinkpad P50. So if you want to go crazy, it's possible. These are well-built laptops with great keyboards. I believe the current generation is the Thinkpad P52.


----------



## Studio E (Aug 7, 2018)

Symfoniq said:


> Well, I do have 64 GB of RAM and three SSDs (2x NVMe, 1x SATA) in my Thinkpad P50. So if you want to go crazy, it's possible. These are well-built laptops with great keyboards. I believe the current generation is the Thinkpad P52.


Did you buy yours with those specs or did you add the extra ram and hard drives? I just don't know anything about laptops. I'd be really curious if you can point me to one already outfitted like you are talking about.


----------



## Symfoniq (Aug 7, 2018)

Studio E said:


> Did you buy yours with those specs or did you add the extra ram and hard drives? I just don't know anything about laptops. I'd be really curious if you can point me to one already outfitted like you are talking about.



The one I bought originally came with 16 GB of RAM (I think) and a SATA hard drive. However, P-series Thinkpads are designed to be easily repaired, so it was rather trivial to open mine up and throw in the RAM and SSDs of my choice. I bought it direct from Lenovo's website.

Keep in mind that these aren't thin-and-light laptops. They are meant to be portable desktop replacements. My P50 isn't nearly as thin or light as my MacBook Pro, but it makes up for it in power and connectivity.


----------

